# Guide..



## DJRooster (Nov 4, 2002)

I have to "guide" for a couple of "scissorbills" from Minnesota this weekend. I provide the room, board, dog, hot tub, places to hunt, and clean the birds. Damm, friends. They take advantage of my wife and I. Can't live with them and can't live without them!! It is going to be a blast. They can't shoot either so I suppose I'll have to do that for them, too!! I hate those "scissorbills!"


----------



## Mud15 (Sep 24, 2004)

well id have to say wat is a scissorbill im from minnesota and have never been called a scissor bill but hey id own u in hunting and fishing


----------



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

DJRooster said:


> I provide the....hot tube


Hopefully you meant "hot tub" and will keep the use of the "hot tube" for your wife.

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Dr. J - Mind out of gutter, mind out of gutter

Mud - Yeah, you'd probably own us all at fishing, but of course you'd eat all the 10-pounders you'd catch


----------



## DJRooster (Nov 4, 2002)

I can't believe I wrote that!! Edit!! Hey "scissorbill" lighten up! I'm one of the few friends you have on this website!!! Post some of your accomplishments. We would love to hear about them!


----------



## Mud15 (Sep 24, 2004)

well i only have cuaght one 10 pounder i dont everything i catch i caught a 7 pound bass and released it and have released many other fish. but u cant release animals causes there dead once u shot them. friend? i dont think i need u as a friend seeing how u hate minnesotans. lets hear u accomplishments


----------



## Mud15 (Sep 24, 2004)

oh yes drjongy i hope u were just messing around cause if ur not i feel sorry for u if u cannot read that and see he did type "i provide the hot tube"


----------



## Mud15 (Sep 24, 2004)

lightin up? im relaxed im just giving something back expect some controversy. and yes i would agree some hunters here are horrible shots we call them "city hunters" i watch 5 ducks fly right over this guys head and he doesnt hit a single one. but my friends and i are good shots we should go hunting sometime see who bags more birds.


----------



## farmerj (Jun 19, 2004)

Having grown up in Minnesota....(30 years) and now living in North Dakota......

Why is North Dakota so Windy?......Because Montana Blows and Minnesota......(think about it, you can get it.....)

So what is a Scissor bill then? Never heard that one before.....


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

i call them pelicans


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Mud-

Awww c'mon! Your baptism by fire is over. Enjoy the board!


----------



## DJRooster (Nov 4, 2002)

And those "scissorbills" had a great time and hunt in North Dakota because they had a great free "guide"(me) and had some very gracious landowners who allowed them access without a fee and for this they are very gratefull as are we all. And yes, they did get limits both days but that is secondary to the hunt. "Scissorbills," what a great name!! It fits them like a "T."


----------



## DJRooster (Nov 4, 2002)

Mud15, there is so much more to hunting that the kill. A know some great shots who are very unethical people so just because you kill a lot does not mean you are a great hunter. The most important thing is to enjoy the experience. I could care less if you think you are a better shot than I am because that is not important to me. After 40 years of hunting in North Dakota you will have a tough time convincing me that you are the way the truth and the light! But I am not into one upmanship. Enjoy the conversation and again let us know about your experiences in the great outdoors.


----------



## RWHONKER (Dec 22, 2003)

MUD15 I am sure you have never missed in your life. uke:


----------



## Mud15 (Sep 24, 2004)

did i say i never missed a shot! NO! so stfu! HILLBILLY'S


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

Hey Mud

What's up with the attitude, If you want some help with something just ask if you want a confrontation your well on your way, most here will help with most anything except GPS coordinates. Chill a little  teach us some stuff, learn some stuff from us and enjoy this fantastic site that Chris allows us to use.

Bob


----------



## Mud15 (Sep 24, 2004)

hey bob, dont start nothing wont be NOTHING!


----------



## Brad Anderson (Apr 1, 2002)

Did I miss something??


----------



## DJRooster (Nov 4, 2002)

Nope!!!!!


----------



## WARDEN247 (Sep 7, 2004)

What is your problem dude? I too would be interested finding out what a sissorbill is? Please inform us please.


----------



## DJRooster (Nov 4, 2002)

It is just a local term for a Minnesota hunter. Hey lighten up! When our Minnesota friends come hunting that is what we call them and we laugh about it and they laugh about it. Geeze, either I'm insensitve or you guys are bit too sensitive. I think it is kind of cute but it is certainly nothing to get too excited about. This is the end of the "scissorbill" thread for me. But we sure had great hunt, played a little Texas Hold Em, and the guys can't wait to come back for next years "guided hunt" and Chapter II of, DJ and the "Scissorbills!" Someday it might be a best seller!! You might know the Julke boys from Sauk Center! They are some scissorbills that have been hunting up here since their Dad went to college at Ellendale!!


----------



## WARDEN247 (Sep 7, 2004)

yes I understand it is a local term. Is there a story behind it though. That is would I would like to know. :beer:


----------



## DJRooster (Nov 4, 2002)

Oh yes, there are lots of legends about the "Scissorbills" and their hunting methods but I wouldn't touch that one with a ten foot....


----------



## jamartinmg2 (Oct 7, 2004)

DJRooster said:


> Oh yes, there are lots of legends about the "Scissorbills" and their hunting methods but I wouldn't touch that one with a ten foot....


Probably a good thing DJ. I'm not sure Mud could handle anymore jesting. Yikes.  Sounds like he could use a little anger management.

I agree with Bob, chill out a little, Mud. This is a great site. Some posts might tick you off a little at times, but that is part of the fun and you have the opportunity to voice your opinion. The name calling on your part doesn't achieve much here.


----------



## Mud15 (Sep 24, 2004)

if u would get ur facts straight i wouldnt get mad but if u say things that arent true its irritates me. i dont like being accused for things i didnt do. And who r u to say i need anger management... :roll: Good day


----------

